# 240sx NITROUS HELP NEEDED!!!!!!



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

im running into a problem while installing my zex unit onto my ka24e. the 2 vacuum lines that come off of the zex unit that hook up to the fuel pressure regulator are 3/16". however, the current vaccum line on my FPR is 5/16". 5/16" line is too big for the fittings on the zex unit, and 3/16" will in no way fit onto my FPR. is there some type of vacuum line adapter that would make it able to fit these 3/16" lines onto my FPR???? any ideas?? HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## CT/SE-R (Oct 11, 2002)

you can go to auto zone, pep boys, advanced auto, etc.
and buy a vaccum adapter they work fine


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

CT/SE-R said:


> you can go to auto zone, pep boys, advanced auto, etc.
> and buy a vaccum adapter they work fine


yup, specifically in the Help Section of the auto parts store.


----------

